# Soonwaldsteig



## Kaltumformer (3. Mai 2009)

... mal eine Info zum Soonwaldsteig (.de), der nächstes WE 'offiziell' eröffnet wird. Konnte es nicht lassen den gestern mal anzutesten nachdem ich im Binger Wald über die entsprechend neue Ausschilderung 'gestolpert' war und dann mal im Web nach geschaut habe was das ist. (<Soonwaldsteig im Binger Wald?!). Hatte extra den Samstag gewählt damit wenig los ist. Entsprechend war ich auch auf der ganzen Strecke nur 2 Wandergruppen begegnet. Der Steig verläuft von Kirn durch den Soonwald und Binger Wald nach Bingen. Ein gewisser Herr M. Andrack konnte auch nicht widerstehen das vorher schonmal zu tun was ich seinem wanderblog entnehme. 
http://www.wanderwunder.info/470.0.html

Also dazu mit dem Zug nach Kirn, so das ich von dort um 9 starten konnte und wieder zurück zur Haustüre am Rhein. Jou ordentliches Stückchen... Direkt am Bahnhof beginnt die Beschilderung (an der Ampel des Zebrastreifen). Etwas versteckt. zum Glück ist direkt am Bahnhof die Touristinfo.  Es geht dann erst ein wenig durch Kirn und  dann ziemlich schnell aus Kirn raus. Der 'eigentliche Einstieg' befindet sich in der Schlossstraße (Nordic walking Schild). Dort konnte mir zum Glück ein Anwohner helfen, sonst hätte ich mich vermutlich das erste mal richtig verfranzt weil dort ein Schild (noch?) fehlte. Also die ersten ca. 25km sind echt Trailnissimo aus MTB sicht Auch wenn man schaut was links und rechts so an Wegen abgeht sicher eine menge Möglichkeiten in der Region. Man muss zwar hier und da absteigen, aber allgemein fährt es sich noch relativ gut. O.k. der erste Anstieg ist gleich mal ziemlich stramm.  Das Durchschnittstempo ist niedriger als man so gewohnt ist, weil es ordentlich bergrauf und runter geht und das Gelände sehr kräfteraubend ist. Viele "kleinster gang und 50 umdrehungen Steigung Aktionen". viele Graspassagen. Also lieber mal den Schnitt 5 niedriger ansetzen wenn man überlegt wie lang man insgesamt unterwegs ist mit vergleichbar langen Touren... Es sind aber auch ein paar echt brutal steile Schiebepassagen dabei. Aber zumindest konnte man dort noch schieben. Konditionell ist deswegen die ganze Sache von der Stufe : "Mein Lieber Kokoschinski!". Und das Wörtchen Wald in Soonwaldsteig hat seinen Namen sehr zurecht. Es geht teilweise wirklich mitten durch den Wald wo offenbar nur mit dem Rechen mal etwas Laub zur Seite gefegt wurde und die Schilder des Steig angebracht wurden. Also das Naturerlebnis ist schon genial. Also wirklich Wald satt. Die Burgen und das Keltendorf auf denen man unterwegs vorbei kommt sind sehr interessant. (O.k. wenn man aus dem Mittelrheintal kommt sind Burgen nicht das aussergewöhnliche  ). 

Hinter dem Teufelsfels beginnt ein Abschnitt, den ich mal als Geröllwüste mittem im Wald bezeichne. Absolut unfahrbar weil wirklich ein dicker Brocken am anderen liegt. Das Eck hat echt an den Nerven gezerrt, ich dachte es nimmt kein Ende. Aus Wanderersicht und der eines erfahrenen Trialhoppser aber ein klasse Eck. Traf aber beides in dem Moment nicht auf mich zu. 

Die Steigung nach der neuen Simmerbachtalbrücke ist dermaßen steil, also wirklich unfahrbar und unschiebbar. Dort habe ich das rad auf dem Rücken hoch tragen müssen. 15min? - habe nicht auf die Uhr geschaut. Das hat jedenfalls ziemlich geschlaucht. Auch dort geht es wieder wie 90% der Strecke mitten durch den Wald. An vielen Stellen geht es auch relativ Flach und gut fahrbar durch den wald, also mitten durch, so das man wirklich nur dank der Ausschilderung überhaupt  noch die Orientierung hat. ein eingelaufener Pfad ist dort oft kaum erkennbar. Allgemein merkt man das manche Wege "frisch  eingerichtet" und gemäht sind. Entsprechend hat es hier und dort auch Dornen & Co genug bzw. entsprechend holprig und ruppig gehts zur Sache. Ein Plattfuss (schleichender) hat deswegen auch nicht lange auf sich warten lassen. Muss irgendwo im Bereich der Abraumhalde des Steibruchs (?) passiert sein. Das hat dann bis zu Haustür wiederum ordentlich Kraft geschluckt da der Reifen immer kurz vor platt war. Und bei der alten Ersatzmöhre mit dem heng tscheng sching schong sau stramm draufsitz Drahtreifen (Gabel am meinem Rad lässt auf sich warten...), war ohne Reifenheber nichts zu machen. Vergessen in den anderen rucksack zu packen - Schöner mist!. Zum glück hat die luft noch die restlichen 40km halbwegs gehalten mit 4x oder 5x nachpumpen.

Irgendwo so ab km 35 hatte ich den eindruck der soonwald (o.k. ist auch extrem groß wenn man diesen längs durchfährt) nimmt überhaupt kein Ende mehr. Mit einem knapp 10er schnitt bis dahin, gings aber auch nicht wirklich vorwärts. Zumal der steig dort im zickzack zum als H7 gekennzeichneten Weg geht und man einfach keine strecke macht weil man irgendwo mit 7 km/h durch die den Wald hoppelt. teils auch wieder extrem geröllig und unfahr und wie immer durch den wald. Hatte ich eigentlich das Wort Wald mal erwähnt ?  Also beim TV Turm irgendwo am Schanzerkopf hatte ich dann jedenfalls die Nase voll, zumal die sache mit dem schleichenden plattfuss mir nicht geheuer war und die Durchschlaggefahr entsprechend hoch war, gerade bei der strecke.

Bin dann entsprechend  über Forstautobahn H7 nach Argenthal und ab da nach Haus. Die Strecke ab dem Hochsteinchen durch den Binger Wald ist mir bekannt, da das u.A. meine Heimstrecken sind. Entsprechend wars geplant den Soonwaldsteig bei Rheinböllen zu verlassen und nicht nochmal von dort hoch zum Salzkopf/Lauschhütte zu fahren.

Summa sumarum war ich nicht gerade unheftige 8h (!) inkl. pausen, luft aufpumpen und diverser verfranzer wg. suboptimaler schilder ab Kirn Bahnhof unterwegs. Ich denke die Zeit unterstreicht das es da nicht über Forstautobahnen geht... 76 km und 1850 höhenmeter  später war ich echt froh als dann  zuhaus das Buchenholz in Glut überging und der erste leckere Schwenker vom Rost kam.  Kirn bis Schanzerkopf müssten um 1700-1750 hm sein.

Bei Gelegenheit kram ich mal den GPS track raus und baue den Steig in die OSM ein und zieh die Bilder von der Knipse.

Also falls wer vorhat den Soonwaldsteig nachzufahren sollte er sich das wirklich gut überlegen betreffs Fahrbarkeit und hier und da entsprechende Umfahrungen (z.B. das H7 Eck) einplanen sonst wirds zur "Tortour"  Vor allem genug Zeit einplanen. Unterwegs gibts eigentlich so gut wie keine Einkehrmöglichkeit bis Rheinböllen. Es sei denn man biegt irgendwo bewusst in einen Ort ab und findet da vielleicht auch eine Gaststätte. Ab Hochsteinchen bis Salzkopf ist das ganze vermutlich wieder deutlich besser zu fahren. Es sei denn direkt nach der rheinböllerhütte wurde noch eine 'spezialität' eingebaut die ich noch nicht kenne. Ob der ganze Steig in umgekehrter Richtung besser zu befahren ist - hmm, schwer zu sagen.

...ich geh jetzt erst nochmal die Beine hochlegen. 

Gruß


----------



## Achim (3. Mai 2009)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> ... mal eine Info zum Soonwaldsteig (.de), der nächstes WE 'offiziell' eröffnet wird. Konnte es nicht lassen den gestern mal anzutesten nachdem ich im Binger Wald über die entsprechend neue Ausschilderung 'gestolpert' war und dann mal im Web nach geschaut habe was das ist. (<Soonwaldsteig im Binger Wald?!). Hatte extra den Samstag gewählt damit wenig los ist. Entsprechend war ich auch auf der ganzen Strecke nur 2 Wandergruppen begegnet. Der Steig verläuft von Kirn durch den Soonwald und Binger Wald nach Bingen. Ein gewisser Herr M. Andrack konnte auch nicht widerstehen das vorher schonmal zu tun was ich seinem wanderblog entnehme.
> http://www.wanderwunder.info/470.0.html
> 
> Also dazu mit dem Zug nach Kirn, so das ich von dort um 9 starten konnte und wieder zurück zur Haustüre am Rhein. Jou ordentliches Stückchen... Direkt am Bahnhof beginnt die Beschilderung (an der Ampel des Zebrastreifen). Etwas versteckt. zum Glück ist direkt am Bahnhof die Touristinfo.  Es geht dann erst ein wenig durch Kirn und  dann ziemlich schnell aus Kirn raus. Der 'eigentliche Einstieg' befindet sich in der Schlossstraße (Nordic walking Schild). Dort konnte mir zum Glück ein Anwohner helfen, sonst hätte ich mich vermutlich das erste mal richtig verfranzt weil dort ein Schild (noch?) fehlte. Also die ersten ca. 25km sind echt Trailnissimo aus MTB sicht Auch wenn man schaut was links und rechts so an Wegen abgeht sicher eine menge Möglichkeiten in der Region. Man muss zwar hier und da absteigen, aber allgemein fährt es sich noch relativ gut. O.k. der erste Anstieg ist gleich mal ziemlich stramm.  Das Durchschnittstempo ist niedriger als man so gewohnt ist, weil es ordentlich bergrauf und runter geht und das Gelände sehr kräfteraubend ist. Viele "kleinster gang und 50 umdrehungen Steigung Aktionen". viele Graspassagen. Also lieber mal den Schnitt 5 niedriger ansetzen wenn man überlegt wie lang man insgesamt unterwegs ist mit vergleichbar langen Touren... Es sind aber auch ein paar echt brutal steile Schiebepassagen dabei. Aber zumindest konnte man dort noch schieben. Konditionell ist deswegen die ganze Sache von der Stufe : "Mein Lieber Kokoschinski!". Und das Wörtchen Wald in Soonwaldsteig hat seinen Namen sehr zurecht. Es geht teilweise wirklich mitten durch den Wald wo offenbar nur mit dem Rechen mal etwas Laub zur Seite gefegt wurde und die Schilder des Steig angebracht wurden. Also das Naturerlebnis ist schon genial. Also wirklich Wald satt. Die Burgen und das Keltendorf auf denen man unterwegs vorbei kommt sind sehr interessant. (O.k. wenn man aus dem Mittelrheintal kommt sind Burgen nicht das aussergewöhnliche  ).
> ...



Schöne Beschreibung. Unschiebbar hört sich gut an und wie war es bergab in Richtung Bingen?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (3. Mai 2009)

Bin von Rheinböllen in Richtung Bacharach, nicht mehr nach Bingen, das hätte vermutlich nochmal 2h extra gebraucht. Bis nach Bingen sind es 'angeblich' 84km - also der komplette Steig von Kirn bis Bingen. Würde aber vermuten das es noch etwas mehr ist als diese 84km. Werde am Di oder Mittwoch nochmal von Hochsteinchen bis Bingen testen, also zusammenhängend und am Stück. Da bin ich ja bisher nur 'zufällig' Abschnittsweise gefahren. Kenn und fahre die meisten Abschnitte und Wege im Binger Wald aber auch ohne das sie zu irgendeinem Steig gehören schon etwas länger  Anhand der groben Skizze von der Soonwaldsteigwebsite kann ich nur Pi mal Daumen erahnen welche Route/Weg damit gemeint sein könnte. Hatte deswegen auch gestern darauf vertraut das die Beschilderung schon fertig ist. Würde mich aber nicht wundern wenn auch ein paar unfahrbare Ecken dabei sind zwischen Hochsteinchen und Lauschhütte. Danach müsste der Verlauf eher auf vorhandenem sein. Offizielle Topo KArten von dem Steig bzw. Soonwald wurden wohl schon gedruckt, sind aber wohl erst in Kürze verfügbar sagte die Touristinfo. 

Habe mal Bilder in mein Album gestellt:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/119332

Nein, das ist kein Bild in die Landschaft, das IST der Steig:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/343792
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/343788
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/343791
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/343779

Auf den Bildern kommt das ganze etwas 'geschönt' rüber betreffs MTB und Steilheit! Nicht von dem vielen grün blenden lassen.

Gruß


----------



## f.topp (5. Mai 2009)

super info


----------



## schlumo (17. September 2009)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> (...)Hinter dem Teufelsfels beginnt ein Abschnitt, den ich mal als Geröllwüste mittem im Wald bezeichne. Absolut unfahrbar weil wirklich ein dicker Brocken am anderen liegt. (...)


Das ist ganz einfach zu umfahren, am Einstieg zur "Geröllwüste", also dort an diesem alten Grenzstein, muss man 10 Meter nach links fahren und schon färht man auf einem schön ebenen Weg paralell zum eigentlich Streckenverlauf. Der eigentliche Steig mündet dann irgendwann auf eben diesen Weg



Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Die Steigung nach der neuen Simmerbachtalbrücke ist dermaßen steil, also wirklich unfahrbar und unschiebbar.



Da hast du vollkommen Recht! Hochfahren ist dort unmöglich, runter bei trockenem Wetter und guter technik hingegen schon, obwohl das Geröll für unsere Verhältnisse schon stramm ist.
Um diesen Abschnitt zu umfahren sollte man die B421 flussabwärts nach Königsau fahren und von dort aus den Berg hoch nach Henau. Dort trifft man dann wieder auf den Soonwaldsteig, wobei man leider die Ruine Koppenstein auch umfährt (Alternativ die B421 flussaufwärts nach Gehlweiler und von dort aus zur Ruine und auf den Steig). Zu Henau gehört auch der Steinbruch den du als Halbe bezeichnet hast 



Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Irgendwo so ab km 35 hatte ich den eindruck der soonwald (o.k. ist auch extrem groß wenn man diesen längs durchfährt) nimmt überhaupt kein Ende mehr.
> (...)
> Also beim TV Turm irgendwo am Schanzerkopf hatte ich dann jedenfalls die Nase voll, zumal die sache mit dem schleichenden plattfuss mir nicht geheuer war und die Durchschlaggefahr entsprechend hoch war, gerade bei der strecke.


Das Stück ist auch das Schlimmste am Steig, hinter Schwarzerden (Alteburgturm) bis hinter den Ellerspringer-Fernsehturm. Das ist der sogenannte Rennweg, eine breite Forstautobahn welche schnurgerade durch den Wald fürht ohne jegliche Sehenswürdigkeiten...

Ich persöhnlich finde das Stück Kirn - Teufelsfels am besten und schönsten mit dem Rad, in umgekehrter Richtung find ich es aber noch besser


----------



## Kaltumformer (18. September 2009)

Hallo Schlumo,

danke für die Tipps. Es muss auch irgendwie "Gedankenübertragung" sein, da ich am Sonntag nochmal die Tour starten wollte.  Wieder von Kirn aus. Ein paar Umfahrungen hatte ich schon eingeplant nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen. Der Tipp zur "Geröllwüste" ist super, ich hatte vor den Steig an der Stelle eher rechts zu umfahren. Werde mir aber nach deinen Hinweisen auch nochmal die Karte zur Brust nehmen. Die Karte vom Landesvermessungsamt sagt halt leider nichts genaues über die Wegequalität selbst aus. Und für Experimente bleibt bei der Länge halt wenig Zeit.

Betreffs des "Rennweg". Da hast du schon recht das diese 'Verbindungsetappe nicht ganz so den hohen Spaßfaktor hat wie das Eck bei Kirn und das Eck bei Bingen. Aber als Abwechslung um mal schön Strecke zu machen fand ich es nicht verkehrt. Der Soonwaldsteig zweigt ja auch an 2 oder 3 Stellen links und rechts ab.  Allerdings sollte man die imho auch nur teilweise 'mitnehmen'.

Ich werde auf jedenfall dann auch den GPS Track bei gspies online stellen mit den entsprechend erprobten Umfahrungen - wenn ich wieder zurück bin.

Aber das Eck zur Simmerbachtalbrücke hin runterfahren von Bingen aus....wow . Unterstützt du dann mit zusammengekneiften Arschbacken die hintere Bremse ? 

Gruß


----------



## schlumo (21. September 2009)

Mist! Jetzt war ich zu spät....Sonntag ist schon rum...

Zur "Geröllwüste" im Lützelsoon wollt ich dir eigentlich noch auf den Weg geben, dass die von mir beschriebene Umfahrung quasi der Verlauf des Fernwanderweg E 3 (Atlantik - Böhmer Wald) ist. Markiert ist dieser mit einem Blauen Kreuz. Das hätt die Wegbescheibung vereinfacht. Ich hoffe du hast es gefunden.
Wie bist du denn dann vom Simmerbach aus nach Henau, getragen oder Außen rum? 
Zum Runterfahren an der Stelle; also ich komm da bei weitem nicht flüssig runter, denke mit besserer Technik (bzw. richtig guter) wäre aber doch der Großteil fahrbar. Wenn auch wetterbedingt, denn die Steine mit dem Moos sind schon verdammt rutschig.

Als Karte kann ich die vom Naturpark Soonwald-Nahe empfehlen. 1:25000 aufgeteilt auf 4 Karten á 7,90. Die 4 Karten decken dann gesamten Park von Idar-Oberstein bis zum Rhein ab.

Wie fahrbar ist denn das Stück im Binger Wald? Soweit bin ich noch nie gekommen, meine Touren haben mich nochnie weiter als bis zum Hochsteinchen geführt.


----------



## Kaltumformer (22. September 2009)

Das es der E3 ist habe ich auf der Karte gesehen bzw. vermutet das du den meinst. Passte perfekt zu deiner Beschreibung. Ich dachte nur wenn ich es evtl. rechts probiere das ich noch einen Teil am Schluss 'mitnehmen' kann, so das ich nicht nur die Forstautobahn nutze. da ja ein Teil am Schluss nur noch "normaler Waldboden" ist. Aber evtl fehlt da eine Verbindung nach oben, das war per google oder Karte schwer auszumachen. Der E3 funktioniert ganz gewiss.

Sonntag bin ich nicht gestartet da dann am Abend vorher plötzlich Regen und bis Mittag zum Teil Gewitter gemeldet war. Leider war das Wetter dann doch besser wie erwartet was mich zuhause sitzend "etwas" geärgert hat. Hatte dann nur eine kurze Tour hier vor der Haustür gemacht. Werde bei gutem Wetter übernächstes Wochenende die Sache nochmal anpeilen. Evtl. hat es bis dahin schon Herbstwetter. 

Das Eck bei Henau oberhalb des Steinbruch ist noch eine Unbekannte. den unteren Teil ab der "simmberbachtalbrücke" werde ich definitiv links herum umfahren. Das machte schon bei der 1. Tour einfach keinen Spaß dieses supersteile Eck hochzutragen. Nicht nochmal. 

Betreffs Karte habe ich die Soonwaldsteigkarte, die ist zwar 1:50000 aber da ist alles auf einer Karte für. 8,50 eur (Bestellnummer wks50s unter "Neue Freizeitkarten" bei http://www.lverma.rlp.de/shop/index.html ). Natürlich erkennt man da halt nicht so viel wie auf den 1:25000er. Aber das wichtigste ist drauf.

- Hochsteinchen bis Rheinböllen sollte noch gut fahrbar sein wenn sich nichts geändert hat. Lässt sich aber auch nottfalls sehr einfach umfahren. 
- Rheinböllen bis Salzkopf/Lauschhütte problemlos. 
- Salzkopf über Jägerhaus bis Trechtingshausen (Eingang Morgenbachtal) ebenso problemlos. 
- Von dort ist eine kurze Schiebepassage (ca. 200m), bzw. zum Teil evtl. gerade noch fahrbare Passage nach oben in Richtung Bingen. 
- Der Abstecher zur Burg Rheinstein ist abwärts minimal kniffelig aber interessant. 
- Der besagte Abstecher lohnt trotz der nun etwas Steileren Ecke hoch zum Schweizerhaus (teilweise schieben angesagt). 
- von Schweizerhaus bis Heiligkreuz und Bingen ist problemlos fahrbar und macht Spaß bis nach Bingen runter.

Gruß


----------



## hunsrueck (28. September 2009)

Ist die Route irgendwo abrufbar? Dann kann ich eventuell etwas zum Weg Hochsteinchen-Rheinböllen sagen, da habe ich neulich einige Streckenführungen abgeklappert; es gibt jedenfalls genug davon.


----------



## Kaltumformer (1. Oktober 2009)

hunsrueck schrieb:


> Ist die Route irgendwo abrufbar? Dann kann ich eventuell etwas zum Weg Hochsteinchen-Rheinböllen sagen, da habe ich neulich einige Streckenführungen abgeklappert; es gibt jedenfalls genug davon.



Ich werde gleich die Tour starten .

So pi mal Daumen ab 9:00Uhr sollte ich hier dann 'live' zu sehen sein (Update alle 60sec). Wer also Lust hat zu kucken wo ich gerade stecke:

http://www.instamapper.com/ext?key=11048989916408267243

Bilder kommen aber erst heute abend, ich bin ja nicht stuntzi 

Der Track in gpsies folgt dann auch. Ich hoffe ich bleibe pannenfrei. Die Wettervorhersage ignoriere ich jetzt mal. 


Gruß


----------



## hunsrueck (1. Oktober 2009)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Der Track in gpsies folgt dann auch. Ich hoffe ich bleibe pannenfrei. Die Wettervorhersage ignoriere ich jetzt mal. Gruß



Merci und viel Glück. Die Kaltfront kommt hoffentlich erst nach dir;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (2. Oktober 2009)

Da bin ich wieder. 

Gestern abend hatte ich dann doch etwas Motivationsmangel mich noch an den Rechner zu begeben. Dafür war die Couch 'den langen Weg lang liegend' einfach zu gemütlich und der Oolong Tee zu lecker.

Noch ein paar Eindrücke: Abfahrt war um ca. 8:50 in Kirn am Bahnhof. Ankunft in Bingen am Bahnhof um 18:52 Uhr (wie es auch noch in der letzten Position übertragen wurde (siehe link oben). Bin also ziemlich exakt 10h unterwegs gewesen. Die 40min von bingen den Rhein entlang in Richtung Koblenz bis zur Haustür hatte ich das GPS dann nicht mehr mitlaufen. Den Übertragungsintervall hatte ich gegen Mittag irgendwann auf 150sekunden umgestellt um Energie zu sparen. Leider war mein Mehrbereichsspannungswandler noch nicht da. Aber es hat entsprechend trotzdem gut geklappt was ich in den Daten so sehen kann. Nette Spielerei.  Eigentlich war das ja mal als "Rettungsfallschirm" eingeplant sollte ich mitten in der "Pampa" abgeholt werden müssen bei einer Panne oder Unfall. Beides gabs aber nicht, also weder Unfall noch eine Panne. 

Tja 10h (und knapp 90 km / >2400hm) das zerrt dann doch irgendwo ganz gut. Wohl gemerkt ist das auch nur zu schaffen wenn man nicht irgendwo länger eingekehrt. Also das gute alte Wurst und Käsebrot bei einer der schönen Aussichten aus dem Rucksack nutzt. Gegen den Hungerast  immer mal wieder ein Griff in die Tüte Haribo aus dem Hosensäckl. Gegen den Durst mindestens (!) >4l. Bei den angenehm herbstlichen Temperaturen gestern ging das gut. Ich hatte 4,5l mit. Ist es allerdings noch etwas wärmer (Sommer)  dürfte das zu wenig sein so das man zwischendurch 'auftanken' sollte. (Supermarkt oder Tankstelle Rheinböllen beispielsweise) Wettermäßig blieb es zwar nicht trocken, es regnete hier und da etwas, aber zum Glück immer um mich herum und nie da wo ich gerade war. Also Wettermäßig angenehm zu fahren. Anstrengend war es trotzdem, also eine gewisse Grundlage in Sachen Ausdauer sollte vorhanden sein damit man das packt. Ansonsten teilt man es besser auf 2 Tage auf. Das dürfte sicher auch mehr Spaß machen wenn man zwischendurch mal 'gemütlich einkehren' kann.

Was an den Kräften zerrt sind die Wandersteigtypischen steilen Rampen statt eher etwas flacheren Aufstiegen und die vielen mit Gras versehenen Wege die entsprechend Kraft ziehen und den Schnitt deutlich senken weil man auf den ersten 3 kleinen Gängen unterwegs ist.  Wobei der Steig an diesen Stellen deutlich erkennbar etwas 'eingelaufener' war als bei meiner ersten Fahrt aber eben trotzdem nicht minder anstrengender. Schiebe und Tragepassagen lassen sich aber einfach nicht vermeiden trotz der Umfahrungen die ich diesmal genutzt habe (z.B. Bei simmerbachtalbrücke über Gehlweiler, oder E3 Weg beim Wanderweg). Diese langsamen Passagen ergeben zwar erst recht Zeit genug die Landschaft zu genießen, aber fahrerisch muss man das halt mögen, sonst findet man keinen Spaß. Ich vermute das deshalb viele den Steig verfluchen werden... kilometerlange "Flowtrailabfahrten" darf man eben auch nicht erwarten!

Die "Stille im Soonwald" ist von ein paar kürzeren Abschnitten mal abgesehen wirklich wörtlich zu nehmen, das konnte ich erneut feststellen. Die Pflanzenwelt ist mit ihren 'goldenen Farben' in Anbetracht des einsetzenden Herbstes wirklich nochmal etwas anderes als bei meiner letzten Tour bei der alles in sattem grün stand. Warum es aber vereinzelt aussieht wie nach einem Atomkrieg lässt sich an den Harvester und Rückespuren recht einfach erklären. Naja, das gehört eben immer dazu wenn irgendwo Holz "eingeschlagen" wird. Wobei ich das ohne größeren Vorwurf sehe. Das gehört eben zum Wald auch dazu. 

Die Begegnungen mit der Tierwelt waren allerdings diesmal eher spärlich. Ein einziges Eichhörnchen und ansonsten 'nur' jede Menge Vögel. Ansonsten keine 'Sau' weit und breit.

Die Begegnung mit anderen Steignutzern ging auch nahezu gegen Null. Auf lediglich einen (!) Wanderer bin ich ca. 3km vor dem Hochsteinchen getroffen der in die selben Richtung unterwegs war und der, sichtlich erfreut, mich mit den  folgende Worten begrüßte: "Got sei dank, endlich treffe ich mal auf jemanden!". Wie sich recht früh zu Beginn des Gespräches herausstellte ein Redakteur aus dem Odenwald  auf "Recherchetour vor Ort". Wie er anmerkte wunderte es ihn das man im Internet relativ wenig über den Steig findet. Außer das die "Mountainbiker", kaum wird irgendwo ein Steig eröffnet, auch schon diesen antesten. Wie er im Netz gelesen habe sogar schon kurz vor der Eröffnung und das sich dort über 'Geröllwüsten' geäußert wurde... ja wo er das Wohl gelesen hatte. *grins* Wie sich herausstelle meinte er meinen Beitrag hier im Forum. An dieser Stelle nochmals danke für das angenehme, offene und interessante Gespräch auf dem Stück bis zum Hochsteinchen.

An der stelle Frage ich mich wieder wo denn eigentlich die "Konflikte" zwischen Wanderern (der ich ja gelegentlich auch einer bin, und ab unter 0°C sowieso) und anderen Waldnutzern sein sollten? Offenbar sind diese wenn dann nur in der "Funktionärsebene"  vorhanden und gehen ansonsten voll an der Realität vorbei. Anders kann ich mir z.B: nicht erklären wie es "Punktabzüge" für die Bewertung eines Premiumwanderwegs gibt wenn dieser auch von "anderen" genutzt wird (!). So doch tatsächlich nachzulesen in den Bewertungskriterien.  Aber was solls, der Steig selbst bleibt wie er ist. Das der Soonwaldsteig auch zu Teilen gleichzeitig der "Radwanderweg H7 oder H8 ist soltle man aber trotzdem erwähnen... Hat da etwa jemand Jehova gesagt ? 

Das Eck vom TV Turm (Ellerspring) über Schanzerkopf zu Hochsteinchen und runter zur Rheinböller Hütte lässt sich wie zuletzt vermutet gut fahren. Die Höhenmeter von dort zum Salzkopf kosten dann nach der bereits zurückgelegten Strecke nochmal ein paar Haribo. Aber bis Bingen gibts auch genug Einkehrmöglichkeiten (wenn denn die Zeit ist). Emmerichshütte, Lauschhütte, Jägerhaus, Schweizerhaus, Heilig Kreuz.

Also soweit zu dieser "Marathon Tour". In nächster Zeit werde ich erstmal kürzere machen.  Achso, den GPS Track muss ich von Hand noch etwas anpassen, da ich ihn diesmal nur zum Teil aufgezeichnet hatte wg. des Energiesparens. Komme ich erst später zu.

Noch ein paar wenige Bilder die ich gemacht hatte:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/22452


Gruß


----------



## Kaltumformer (3. Oktober 2009)

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=efemyfgvxeqgikto

Andere Quelle mit dem "Originalverlauf" die sich eignet zur Paralleldarstellung unterwegs:

http://www.wanderkompass.de/fernwanderweg/rheinland-pfalz/soonwaldsteig-etappe-1.html

Da der Steig selbst aber super ausgeschildert ist kann man eigentlich auch schon aufs GPS verzichten und sich nur die wichtigen Punkte für unterwegs (Umfahrungen) vorher raussuchen.

Gruß


----------



## Xiron (2. März 2010)

Grandios und Danke für die Arbeit  Sobald mein neues Rad da ist gehe ich auf die Strecke.

Gruß
Xiron


----------



## Xiron (20. Mai 2010)

Am kommenden Samstag, 22.5.10 werde ich die Tour fahren. Mein Zug fährt ab Ingelheim und bin dann gegen 9.45h auf der Strecke.

Gruß
Xiron


----------



## Kaltumformer (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo Xiron,

wie war es ?


----------



## Adra (25. Mai 2010)

Hi, da Xiron scheinbar verschütt gegangen ist... bin den Soonwaldsteig am 22./23.05. von Bingerbrück bis Kirn gefahren / geschoben und als Durchschnittsbiker war es schon recht stramm. Vor allem sind seit Xynthia einige Bäume und damit Markierungen verschwunden, so dass man sich schön verfransen kann. Vor allem am Hochsteinchen fehlt eine Markierung komplett und bei Ellersspring ist kein Weg erkennbar, die Bäume liegen da einfach kreuz und quer herum. Koppenstein habe ich wegen der unschiebbaren Abfahr umfahren und in Gemünden Zwischenstopp eingelegt. Die Geröllwüste auf der Womrather Höhe habe ich natürlich voll mitgenommen. Das kann man sich wirklich ersparen wenn man den E3-Weg (blaues Kreuz) nimmt. Ansonsten - danke für die Mountainbikespuren im Modder, die sind teilweise eine echt gute Orientierungshilfe. Zur Zeit sollte man aber besser eine Karte mitnehmen!

Gruß,
Adra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xiron (26. Mai 2010)

...schwupp's da bin ich wieder. Nein, ich habe nicht bis heute gebraucht und mußte mir auch nicht die Wunden bis heute lecken. Nach einem freien Tag war mal wieder die Familie dran.

SCHÖN WAR'S!!!
Ich bin die Tour von Kirn aus gestartet und sie an einem Tag gefahren. Die gedachten 6 Stunden habe ich nicht ganz geschafft, es sind dann doch 6:45h draus geworden und von Bingen aus hatte ich noch eine gute Stunde bis nach Hause, da war ich dann schon etwas platt.
Der Soonwald wurde schon arg vom Sturm gebeutelt und so schön die Gegend und Trails um Kirn herum sind, so heftig fand ich auch die trage Passagen (hoch und runter) auf der ersten Hälft der Tour. Ich muss aber auch zugeben, dass ich kein besonders technisch versierter Fahrer bin.
Die ein oder andere 'Umfahrung' fände ich noch sehr schön. Aber wie gesagt, die Kirner Ecke lohnt sich in jedem Fall mal genauer zu erkunden.

Zur Versorgung; In Gehlweiler gibt es einen Baustoffhandel der auch Getränke verkauft. Wenn man hier auffüllt, kommt man gut bis Rheinböllen durch.

Die Zugfahrt von Ingelheim war bis auf die 'Schopperadler', die Angst um ihre 299,- Lidl Räder hatten sehr entspannt. Man hat eine schöne Aussicht und kann gemütlich eine Stunde im Zug frühstücken bis es los geht.

Meine Meinung  hart aber herzlich!

Adra, sind wir uns am Turm begegnet?

Gruß
Xiron


----------



## Kaltumformer (26. Mai 2010)

@Adra

Die Strecke in dieser Richtung ist auch mal interessant. Da muss man an ein paar stellen natürlich umplanen. Schön das du aber das mit der "Geröllwüste" auch dieser Richtung bestätigst.  (o.k. wundert aber auch nicht da das Eck ja flach ist)

@ Xiron

Freut mich das es dir auch gefallen hat. 6h45min ist schon relativ flott. Ich glaube da haben meine Pausen und gequassel mit dem Mühlenbesitzer und der Verfranzer (bei maustesten einer Umfahrung) beim letzten mal doch gut Zeit gekostet. Hast du auch nochmal das Morgenbachtal mitgenommen oder bist du direkt vom Salzkopf nach Bingerbrück runter ? (ist ja verführerisch  ) Mittlerweile dürfte der Pfad vermutlich an den Wiesenabschnitten noch besser eingelaufen sein oder ? (Beim ersten mal war das ja noch reinste Wiese)

Wo meinst du müsste noch ein Umfahrer hin ? Vermutlich nach der Umfahrung über Gehlweiler (statt Kellenbach / ("Simmerbach) überquerung über die Holzbrücke) das Eck oberhalb des Steinbruchs bei Henau ?

Ich wollte den GPS Track auch noch an ein paar Stellen verfeinern da zwischenzeitlich mehr Daten vorliegen.


----------



## hunsrueck (26. Mai 2010)

@Adra: Wo war das denn genau am Ellerspring? Im Bereich des Landrichweges hatte der Soonwaldsteig wegen der umgestürzten Bäume sogar eine ausgeschilderte Umleitung; nach dieser ich bin allerdings (in umgekehrter Richtung) über den Schanzerkopf statt über das Hochsteinchen gefahren. Ich hatte mich eher gewundert, daß die Markierungen des Steiges doch noch recht zahlreich vorhanden waren.


----------



## Adra (29. Mai 2010)

Hi,

@hunsrueck: Die Auffahrt direkt zum Ellersspring. Ist schwierig da einen Weg zu finden wegen der umgestürzten Bäume, gleichfalls nachdem man von dort die Landstraße gequert hat und wieder in den Wald fährt. 

@Xiron: Freut mich, dass du doch wieder aufgetaucht bist und den Steig genossen hast  Mir ist nur ein Biker entgegengekommen, das war auf der Umleitung hin bzw. in deine Richtung nach dem Ellersspring. 

Gruß,
Adra


----------



## Theo1 (1. April 2019)

War schon jemand dieses Jahr auf dem Soonwaldsteig von Kirn bis Bingen unterwegs ?
Ist alles Frei nach dem Sturm oder sollte Mann warten bis nach dem Sommer ?
Grüsse Theo


----------

